# Solo Cup - New Use



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, my blackjack dealer career is on hold. My last night was Friday, January 5th. We are heading back to Texas for a while.

Will be slowly heading to Livingston, TX once our toilet has been replaced. On December 22nd at 11:23pm, I got this text from my wife â€œFYI-the toilet drain is stuck in the open position.â€ Iâ€™m at work and my shift does not end until 2am. When I get home, I replaced the 4-amp fuse for the pump and electric motor. Boom. Fuse blew in less than a second. Same story on the second fuse. It is now 2:45am and Iâ€™m on the Internet looking for a solution temporary or permanent. A temporary solution was found. Had to improvise, but was able to create an indoor outhouse complete with instructions. Placed a blue (did not have a red one) Solo cup half full of water in the opening and filled a one-gallon pitcher with water for flushing. All of the excitement was over by 3:30am.

Called a mobile repair service recommended by the park on the 23rd. Cost a bundle to have him diagnose the problem as a dead short in the motor. Solution - buy and install a new toilet. Cost of toilet from the RV repair service was equal to what I would pay to buy one so not gouged there. Friday, January 5th, got a text message from the technician that the toilet had arrived. He heard a rattling sound when he was loading the toilet on the truck. Opened the box and it was broken, damaged in shipment.

Supplier had to re-order the toilet. It did not come from California or it would have been here yesterday. That leaves Florida as the source. Apparently, the retirees in Florida that are probably handling this shipment donâ€™t work real fast (this is not a knock on all retirees) and it should arrive by Thursday. Well, today is the 9th. Our check out day at the park is the 10th, tomorrow morning. We will now be on the less economical daily rate until the toilet is replaced. I do not want to cancel the order at this point and drive back to Texas with only a blue, Solo cup half filled with water plugging the toilet opening. I would prefer something much more secure between the inside of the RV and whatâ€™s down there as drive on the interstate sloshing the contents.

Note, if this is TMI, you shouldnâ€™t have read this far. Also, I now have a small stock of *red* Solo cups for emergencies. You can be glad I thought twice about including pictures of the temporary fix. Oh, I have them but I thought that would be TMI.

Always something to entertain you with this RV living.

New toilet installed yesterday. The blue Solo cup has been retired to the trash.


Will use a new, red one if needed again.


Leaving for Texas in the morning.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

I read the whole thing..... SMH


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

1 gallon zip lock bag full of water will seal the hole just fine for travel


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Texas and a red solo cup...there's a song in there somewhere.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Yes, rv living can be challenging at times, seems the $ you have to spend is in chunks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Most retirees don't work too hard....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

